
How it goes with the U.S. Entrepreneur Visa - R_Yjord
http://yjord.userapp.io/post/67464388951/how-it-goes-with-the-u-s-entrepreneur-visa
======
wellboy
Isn't the E2 treaty investor visa the visa that the author is describing?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-2_visa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-2_visa)

Being in the position of looking for a visa for my startup, I've informed
myself. The way to go right now is to apply for an E2-Visa, which is granted
to foreign entrepreneurs owning 50%+ of their company and having raised
$100,000 and up.

The $100,000 sum is not written explicitly in the requirements of the visa,
however I have talked with immigration lawyers and they've told me at a sum of
$100,000 more than 9 out of 10 E2 visas are granted.

~~~
tarikjn
I am the author of the movie mentioned in the article. One precision with the
E-2 visa is that the funds must come from your own pocket and you must be able
to prove the source of the funds is legitimate (how you earned the money). So
it is still more of an investor visa than entrepreneur.

~~~
wellboy
Hey cool, thanks for jumping in!

You said it must come from my own pocket, however my impression was that it
can come from anywhere, be it an American angel investor, a Suisse one, an
American VC, Israeli VC or my uncle doesn't matter.

Isn't this correct?

~~~
tarikjn
PS: the only way I would see feasible would be if that person made a monetary
donation to you (that money legitimately becomes your), and then you had a
private contract with that person to give them shares in the company, but 1.
this may run fool of the treaty laws, and 2. I doubt many investors would be
willing to do that.

